# 660sp /2004/ central air condition ???



## stevew123 (Mar 14, 2015)

hi we have just bought a 2004 660sp , i know there is no cab a/c button but there is a system in the living accomadation near the sink, its a roof mounted fan that you apparantly add cold water via a chamber in the cupboard. can any one please tell me what this is and how it works and any experiances using it ,does it drop the temperature by much? can it be run when driving? any help welcome .


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

One of these by any chance?

http://www.towtal.co.uk/motorhome-accessories/air-cooling

Evaporative air coolers are a relatively cheap way to cool dry air, not as effective as a compressor system and not inclined to work very well in high humidity.


----------



## stevew123 (Mar 14, 2015)

hi yes i think you have the one ,i suppose its better than nothing, thanks


----------

